# OK to wear gym clothes on airplane?



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is it OK to wear gym clothes on an airplane?

I tend to be the most underdressed but when traveling and in close quarters I'd rather be as comfortable as possible and not worry about messing up my clothes.


----------



## gopherblue (May 18, 2009)

Yes, if there is a gym on the plane.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Depends on your definition of "OK." Will you be subjected to stares, open rudeness, or thrown off the plane? Possibly, but with little more likelihood than if you were properly dressed.

But the degredation in the dress standards of travelers has greatly contributed to the indignities that travelers are routinely exposed to. *When we all dress like a bunch of high school gym students, it's no surprise that we get the same level of respect and humiliation that kids in PE would recieve.* I find that I generally get a slightly better level of service from businesses (even airlines) and a slightly higher level of courtesy from my fellow citizens when I am dressed with some dignity.


----------



## PKJR (Nov 7, 2009)

at least you will not have a problem with security check points


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Not only no, but hell no!

If I'm flying coach, I'll dress casual, sure. Jeans and a tshirt or short and sandals during the summer. But gym clothes are ok for the gym and for laying on your couch after a rough saturday night only.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

On my way to a conference, I boarded my flight in nice RL jogging suit. I thought it looked "casual cool". One of my company's largest clients was sitting in first class as I made my way to my seat. Not only did he mention my attire at the conference but made reference on at least two other occasions afterwards. He did so lightheartedly, but the point was made. 

No more gym clothes (no matter how nice) on planes for me. Now I actually take pride in not looking so casual when traveling.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Gym clothes are only appropriate at the gym. I find it hard to believe we even have to cover this on a fashion forum.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I think it is OK provided your are appropriately accessorized!!


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Coleman said:


> Gym clothes are only appropriate at the gym. I find it hard to believe we even have to cover this on a fashion forum.


+1,000.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have to vote no.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

46L said:


> in [a] nice... jogging suit.


There is no such thing.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Hanzo said:


> Not only no, but hell no!
> 
> If I'm flying coach, I'll dress casual, sure. Jeans and a tshirt or short and sandals during the summer. But gym clothes are ok for the gym and for laying on your couch after a rough saturday night only.



 How can you possibly think that "shorts and sandals" are ok, but shorts and sneakers (gym clothes) are not? 


I personally agree that dressing decently is a big advantage and gets your more attention, more service, and a potential chance to legitimately get a free upgrade. I am not even talking about a suit&#8230;but a nice pair of pants and a nice shirt or sweater, makes all the difference.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Unless you are a hoochie mamma and wear terry cloth
hooded sweatshirts and tight terry cloth pants, gym
clothes should ONLY be worn in the car to the gym, 
at the gym, and perhaps on the car ride home (if you
don't shower at the gym).


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

gopherblue said:


> Yes, if there is a gym on the plane.


Good answer!

But seriously folks - everything in moderation. My flight attire can vary widely, depending on when I'm traveling, who I'm with, where I'm going...

My normal standard for flying would be something like a polo shirt and nice jeans. However, I often wear my nicest shoes on the flight rather than risk them getting crushed/scuffed/whatever in my baggage, so if I'm going somewhere I'll need nice shoes I am forced to up my game and wear nicer clothes on the plane.

If I'm traveling with a client (often the case for any business travel), I'm going to increase my formality level by +1 (+2 for a C-level or equivalent). The jeans will be khakis or even gabs, polo switched for a button-down, and quite possibly a tie+blazer as well.

Conversely, if I'm taking a red eye, that is usually a -1 to formality. Most likely I'm going to be tired and a little grumpy. Clothing will be optimized for comfort and getting through security with a minimum of hassle. T-shirt or polo, jeans, shoes that can slipped on and off quickly.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I think it is OK provided your are appropriately accessorized!!


hey, i wear that with my manchester united hoodie and burberry baseball cap - LOL


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

Absolutely! Gym clothes are about right and will put you in the mainstream of air travelers today. You will want to make sure you have a fanny pack or at the very least pockets to hold the cash necessary to buy cognac and coke cocktails along the way. Very cool people on planes today, coolest in gym clothes.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

mrkleen said:


> How can you possibly think that "shorts and sandals" are ok, but shorts and sneakers (gym clothes) are not?


Certainly you can tell the difference between Tom here: https://media.photobucket.com/image/gym clothes/tralalaonline/Sophia/Toms-man-purse-1_0.jpg

and these: https://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=378440&CategoryID=47938


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Dress like an adult (a well dressed one please).


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

*Of course it's OK*

I can't believe some of the answers you've gotten here OP. I personally think it's entirely appropriate for you to wear gym clothes on the plane, I have for years. I have to take 12, sometimes 14 hour flights to Asia with exhausting layovers, all the while being stuck in _overheated_ cabins sitting in physiologically unconscionable positions while my spinal column compresses and my muscles ache... I DO NOT have the energy to worry about my appearance to the half-drunk grandma sitting next to me or whether the stewardess will respect me to give me an extra bag of peanuts.

Moreover, airplanes are one of the most filthy and bacteria-ridden spaces in public transportation, any nice shirt or heaven-forbid sport jacket you wear in such a place would need to be washed immediately. Unless you're meeting a client on the plane or at the exit, or it's just a couple hour flight, then my hunch is the people who dress up for planes are just bored dandies in first-class who want to show off, have no sanitary sense, and have weak blood flow so they're not overheated... not to mention very judgmental about what others are wearing


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

The more I think about this thread, I can't help but wonder if we are all in violation of rule #3 for having responded.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

flatline said:


> Certainly you can tell the difference between Tom here: https://media.photobucket.com/image/gym%20clothes/tralalaonline/Sophia/Toms-man-purse-1_0.jpg
> 
> and these: https://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=378440&CategoryID=47938


No, I dont see a big difference in practice, if I am sitting next to someone.

Both ways I have to see some guys hairy legs - at least in gym clothes I dont also have to see his nasty, bare feet.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

You guys are being too harsh. Let's not forget that the OP flys in his own private jet, so he can wear whatever he chooses to.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> No, I dont see a big difference in practice, if I am sitting next to someone.
> 
> Both ways I have to see some guys hairy legs - at least in gym clothes I dont also have to see his nasty, bare feet.


Slip on boat shoes or loafers are airport friendly and cover those nasty things up!!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

One does not have to go out of one's way to be stylish for plane travel, but how hard is it to throw on a polo, khakis, and a pair of boat shoes---to me this sounds just as (if not more) comfortable as (than) gym clothes.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Coleman said:


> One does not have to go out of one's way to be stylish for plane travel, but how hard is it to throw on a polo, khakis, and a pair of boat shoes---to me this sounds just as (if not more) comfortable as (than) gym clothes.


A+

I mean, it isn't as if one is going to Church or any such thing!!


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

On this thread, we have already heard of a "nice jogging suit" and "nice jeans."


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Absolutely not. You don't need to dress in a suit, clean jeans and a polo shirt with clean sneakers or loafers is acceptable. Sweat pants, any kind of jogging suit, anything plasticky, shorts, or anything dirty is not acceptable. This is because the airplane trip is NOT ALL ABOUT YOU. You are in cramped quarters with other people for many hours. I don't want to be exposed to your dirt, grime, and filth and I wouldn't expect you to put up with mine. Show some consideration for other people and take a shower before getting on the plane as well.

I only wish the airlines would enforce such a rule.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Coleman said:


> One does not have to go out of one's way to be stylish for plane travel, but how hard is it to throw on a polo, khakis, and a pair of boat shoes---to me this sounds just as (if not more) comfortable as (than) gym clothes.


+1 - that's my outfit. And socks, so you don't have to walk barefoot on that nasty carpet in the security lane that 100,000 guys who wore flip-flops and sandals walked barefoot on since the last time it was cleaned :crazy:!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I believe every appearance in public is like a job interview (or a first date or "do I look good enough to get bumped to first class?", etc.)

Image is important, and while the new security rules have dictated we wear loafers and carry only one little bag on the plane, it's still important.

As for comfort, that seems like a common excuse, but an excuse. With men's clothing, if you have the correct sizes everything is comfortable!

You might enjoy reviewing this article linked from the Home Page:

When I travel, I'm appalled at the clothing choices. It's almost "What should I wear to make myself look absolutely awful?". And on the past few trips I observed that over 90% of the fellow travelers were in jeans. I only saw one pair of jeans that made the person look good (and I'm not so sure *she* wouldn't have looked good in anything! :icon_smile_big


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

Is it okay to dress casually while traveling? Well...of course it is okay and it has become quite standard today. The sad truth is that as long as the gym clothing/jeans/tshirts are clean and well fitting, you might even be in the top half of the passenger list.

However, the better question....is it wise? I am going to say that is a no. 

Take this story. When flying for a interview, the organization told people they would be picked up at the airport and taken to a hotel. Two candidates were waiting for a ride, one was in jeans, tshirt, and sneakers....the other was in buisness casual (khakis, loafers, OCBD, and V-neck.) They both assumed that the company was sending a car.....turns out they are picked up by the hiring manager in a personal car.

If that is too hypothetical, a friend, who works in the political field now, was on a transcontinental flight from LA to DC. Took his seat and ended up sitting next to a US Congressman. 

Short answer, you never know what is going to end up happening at any time.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

mbebeau said:


> If that is too hypothetical, a friend, who works in the political field now, was on a transcontinental flight from LA to DC. Took his seat and ended up sitting next to a US Congressman.


But was the congressman wearing a tracksuit?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

While I wouldn't wear gym clothes on an airplane, I'm not going to wear a coat and tie either unless it's a situation like I faced several years ago when I was flying to Washington D.C. early one morning for a meeting and then flying home immediately thereafter. For me it's jeans or khakis with some type of casual shirt and shoes such as boat shoes.

Cruiser


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> I'm not going to wear a coat and tie


I typically do wear a jacket, simply because I'd rather stow it in the overhead compartment (_after_ everyone else has loaded their bags) than cram it in a suitcase. My ties are not "airworthy," though... simply too easy to have your coffee or soda jostled onto it by turbulence.


----------



## archon (Jul 28, 2008)

My flying outfit is usually a navy blazer (which is designated for travel), BB chinos, a BB button down collared shirt, and Bass loafers. If it is cold outside I also might put on a v-neck sweater or keep one in my carry-on. I find this is the perfect nexus for ease, the security strip search, comfort, and proper outward appearance. 

I rarely ever wear a suit on a plane unless I am going directly to a meeting and won't have time to change. I would never wear anything less casual then "nice" jeans on a plane. I have run into far too many colleagues, fellow businessmen, vendors, and clients on planes to dress down any further. Never underestimate the impact that casual or sloppy dress will have when you encounter people of this type outside of a business setting. Once I ran into a job candidate for a position at our company in an outside social setting and he was dressed poorly and rude. This was a significant factor in the decision to hire someone else.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

CuffDaddy said:


> I typically do wear a jacket, simply because I'd rather stow it in the overhead compartment (_after_ everyone else has loaded their bags) than cram it in a suitcase.


I guess I should amend my statement because I do usually wear my navy blazer with the jeans or khakis if I'm going to need it because I'd rather wear it than pack it.

Cruiser


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I guess I should amend my statement because I do usually wear my navy blazer with the jeans or khakis if I'm going to need it because I'd rather wear it than pack it.
> 
> Cruiser


I use my Anderson-Little wool/poly blend extensively for travel. I have been lucky thus far and only been on one plane that was stranded for any length of time on the ground. In the air, I find planes to be absolutely frigid. The blazer helps keep me warm without having to resort to the germy blankets. I can even scrunch it up and use it as a pillow in a pinch, and it comes out quite serviceable.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Svenn said:


> I can't believe some of the answers you've gotten here OP. I personally think it's entirely appropriate for you to wear gym clothes on the plane, I have for years. I have to take 12, sometimes 14 hour flights to Asia with exhausting layovers, all the while being stuck in _overheated_ cabins sitting in physiologically unconscionable positions while my spinal column compresses and my muscles ache... I DO NOT have the energy to worry about my appearance to the half-drunk grandma sitting next to me or whether the stewardess will respect me to give me an extra bag of peanuts.
> 
> Moreover, airplanes are one of the most filthy and bacteria-ridden spaces in public transportation, any nice shirt or heaven-forbid sport jacket you wear in such a place would need to be washed immediately. Unless you're meeting a client on the plane or at the exit, or it's just a couple hour flight, then my hunch is the people who dress up for planes are just bored dandies in first-class who want to show off, have no sanitary sense, and have weak blood flow so they're not overheated... not to mention very judgmental about what others are wearing


Well of course airplanes are filthy and bacteria-ridden: people wear their gym clothes on them. 
But I agree, people should refrain from being judgmental about what others are wearing. Just like you.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

A number of years ago a hunter in Pennsylvania mistook a runner in a purple jogging outfit for a deer and shot him dead. This despite the fact that the hunter safety courses all warn against shooting deer wearing purple jogging outfits.

As long as the outfit is not purple and there are no hunters on board you should be safe.

But in fine, I would suggest some other form of attire.

Although last year I saw a woman in a jogging outfit and a mink coat shopping for groceries... Where are those deer hunters when you really need them?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Mike Petrik said:


> Well of course airplanes are filthy and bacteria-ridden: people wear their gym clothes on them.


Actually I would think that gym clothes would be cleaner and less bacteria ridden than one's suit would be, assuming of course that one washed the gym clothes prior to wearing them on the airplane. After all, in many if not most cases that suit has been worn several times since it was last cleaned.

Of course I'm not suggesting that one wear gym clothes on the airplane. I would prefer that the guy sitting next to me have on long pants at least.

Cruiser


----------



## surefooted (Sep 13, 2009)

cumberlandpeal said:


> Absolutely! Gym clothes are about right and will put you in the mainstream of air travelers today. You will want to make sure you have a fanny pack or at the very least pockets to hold the cash necessary to buy cognac and coke cocktails along the way. Very cool people on planes today, coolest in gym clothes.


You just described a pro bodybuilder. lol


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

A jacket is nice for travel, you can keep tickets/ID and essentials in it.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

I personally favor a wife beater, jock strap and flip flops...


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

A jogging suit constructed of a nice quality velour might work. Preferably purple or sky blue.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> There is no such thing.


Agreed. It makes sense now. However, I did not realize it 10 years ago. I thought there was a such a thing as "dressy" gym clothes.


----------



## ptrck2184 (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the important question is which AE style appropriately matches yoru gym clothes?

Is there anything more appropriate for the plane than wingtips?


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

tan and cream track suit with spectators should work.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

It can be very appropriate, indeed it can be necessary. I've been carted directly to the airport after the Boston Marathon (starts 12:00, finishes 2PM on) wearing only sweats and unshowered and carried on the plane along with other runners similarly attired. The flight attendants seated us togather and poured us champagne to treat our dehydration.

So gym clothes are appropriate on Patiot's Day and Saturday PM if you are wearing a finisher's medal around your neck, can hardly walk and are on your way home. +1 for slim, trim women even if they didn't run.

Other circumstances? NO.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

You shouldn't drink alcohol when facing dehydration, it will only further dehydrate you.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

I find that in the age of heavy handed airport security, that treats travellers like so much cattle to be prodded, being dressed well is the last shred of human dignity there is to cling onto.


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

I've never worn a suit on a flight, but even while travelling on vacation (which is typically an eight hour flight from/to the U.S.) I would wear jeans, button-down, loafers, and a blazer as the minimum standard of dress. If I am travelling on business I would wear khakis instead.

I wear such items because they are both comfortable and efficient in terms of security. I've found flip-flops to be uncomfortable for anything other than the walk to and from the bathroom to shower.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While at one point in my life my flight attire was a nomex flight suit, these days it consists of an OCBD or knit polo shirt, khakis or bluejeans, a navy blazer and penny or tassel loafers. If anyone should see me on a flight wearing gym attire, I can only hope they will act kindly and have me committed to a home!


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

My job requires me to be a road warrior every now and again, visiting clients and attending conferences.

I travel in a pair of Bonobos, with well broken in Chelsea boots, an OCBD or dress shirt (an 'office retired' favourite) and a beater sportcoat. Hardly eveningwear, but as noted elsewhere, I believe it is appreciated by flight staff. As is taking appropriate carry-on baggage on board, but that's a whole another thread...


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

It will be a long time before I forget the shame and embarrasment I felt the last time I was on the elliptical machine at the "Y",working up a good sweat in my Oxxford 3 piece.....everyone was staring at me...like I was weird..or out of place...go figure..


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*I don't . . .*

. . . because, assuming that I will need or want gym clothes at my destination, those get packed. They will not be the worse for wear.

However, I prefer to wear one of the outfits that I will need at my destination. That could be jeans, trainers or boots, and a huge belt if I'm visiting the mother-in-law in San Antonio, or it could be a blazer, colored T, and camel trousers if I shall be on the QM2. That way, I can make do with a carryon and overnight bag for short trips. Unfortunately, I can't pack that light for a crossing


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I wouldn't be too concerned about what would happen to my nice clothes while sitting on a plane for a few hours. If you are wearing a jacket they will hang it up for you. There used to be a fight for hanger space but at this point any jacket you offer up will probably be flying solo in their little coat locker. Everything else you wear will survive just fine. The one thing I do differently for plane travel is I tend to wear slip-on shoes since everyone's feet tend to swell during a flight and the right shoes can have an impact especially when you get off the plane, just make sure they can handle all the walking and standing you will also do.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Svenn said:


> I can't believe some of the answers you've gotten here OP. I personally think it's entirely appropriate for you to wear gym clothes on the plane, I have for years. I have to take 12, sometimes 14 hour flights to Asia with exhausting layovers, all the while being stuck in _overheated_ cabins sitting in physiologically unconscionable positions while my spinal column compresses and my muscles ache... I DO NOT have the energy to worry about my appearance to the half-drunk grandma sitting next to me or whether the stewardess will respect me to give me an extra bag of peanuts.
> 
> Moreover, airplanes are one of the most filthy and bacteria-ridden spaces in public transportation, any nice shirt or heaven-forbid sport jacket you wear in such a place would need to be washed immediately. Unless you're meeting a client on the plane or at the exit, or it's just a couple hour flight, then my hunch is the people who dress up for planes are just bored dandies in first-class who want to show off, have no sanitary sense, and have weak blood flow so they're not overheated... not to mention very judgmental about what others are wearing


Airplanes are the buses of the 21st century.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> While at one point in my life my flight attire was a nomex flight suit


I know that it's off topic, but did you keep any? I brought two home from the service but loaned them to a friend who was an Army National Guard helicopter pilot. He liked the fact that they were one piece suits and the Guard was using two piece suits. That was 37 years ago and I haven't seen them since. They make good coveralls for working around the house or on the car.

All I have left now is a leather name tag that I took off of one of the flight suits before "loaning" them to him.

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I do still have one in the closet, worn originally back when I was an O-3...it still has the silver tracks (well, actually they are the black subdued insignia) on the shoulders. Surprisingly, I can still fit in it quite nicely. Though, I do have to extend the Velcro adjustment tabs at the waist, to allow for the additional muscle around my middle these days!


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

However you dress, you'll fit in w/ some of the passengers, it's just a matter of which passengers. I vote for slip-ons polo or OCBD, khakis and blazer/sport coat. (Note: NO fuses sticking out of your athletic shoes if you decide in favor of them.)


----------



## ptrck2184 (Oct 21, 2009)

I find blazer and sport coat is difficult on a plane. There is no doubt that it would leave the plane wrinkled and stale smelling.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Slightly off-topic, but remember that your feet will swell when at altitude and you should wear looser fitting shoes or shoes that you can slip off easily. In fact loafers seem to be the shoes of choice for both flight and security lately.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

Gym clothes one would think would suggest a GTH vibe, unfortunately however you should only wear athletic clothes when your actually being athletic. There's no problem with dressing down on flights (The epater-les-bourgeois act of dressing down for travel is an old tradition, announcing that your not afraid to shock the middle class) Although I wouldn't recommend for a business trip.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

If you turn left at the door your fellow passengers will merely think you eccentric and would be too polite to say anything: The staff will not dare say anything because of the price you will have paid for your ticket. If you turn right no one will notice amidst the flotsam and jetsom that can fly nowadays at the cheap prices charged. 'No frills' means just that.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

To OP; air travel has become a rather tedious experience, at best. As to what you wear... whatever you are comfortable with would seem to be your best guide. Probably no correct answer for all.

However, there are a couple of things to think about that may make the experience less trying.

First of all, checking luggage should be avoided, if at all possible. Careful packing can get you around the world on what you can pack, in a carry on. Most will probably need a blue blazer, a pair of woolen trousers, and a pair of khakis. 

To pack these takes up a lot of room, and when they come out of a carry on, they are in much worse shape than if you wear them on the plane. Thus,by wearing a blazer, khakis, ocbd, and tie means that you are wearing bulky items that you don't have to pack.

(Carry your raincoat, and put your socks in the coat pockets; ergo,one less item to pack.)

Since that outfit is significantly out of the ordinary, you may get better service. Other posts have referred to this, and most have had anecdotal experience that seems to validate this point.

But by far the most important factor is to look at the behavior of most travelers, today. Those that don't travel often, underestimate the challenges, and are usually sleep deprived, angry, overly caffeineated, and very stressed out. This understandable anger builds up, and is evidenced by the way most travelers treat the service people that they have to deal with. (People that have to travel with small children are frazzled by the time they get to the airport.)

Screaming at the TSA people, the people behind the counter when a flight cancellation is announced, etc. is usually par for the course. The people behind the counters respond accordingly. Their jobs must be like those that have to care for the wild animals in the zoo.

If you will assume that you are back in the service, and the service people that you come in contact are one rank above you, it usually makes a huge difference.

That may make a lot more difference in enduring the discomfort of air travel, regardless of what you are wearing.


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> To OP; air travel has become a rather tedious experience, at best. As to what you wear... whatever you are comfortable with would seem to be your best guide. Probably no correct answer for all.
> 
> However, there are a couple of things to think about that may make the experience less trying.
> 
> ...


I agree, except that I prefer to check luggage if at all possible. It means I don't have to lug it around, and I have never really had a problem with crumpled shirts, etc. If something is a bit creased I hang it up in the bathroom while I take a shower and that steams it okay again.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

Personally, I don't feel comfortable wearing gym clothes in public unless I'm on my way to or from a gym. I definitely would not wear them on a plane.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I suspect many of the answers you have been given to your initial question were from people that never fly.

Of course it is appropriate. The cattle car experience of modern air travel makes it not only appropriate but necessary in many cases. Maybe not actual "gym clothes" but something very similar.

Now the circumstances will make a difference. If I am flying for an hour or two to a days worth of meetings and returning that evening I will dress in a suit and head straight to the airport and from the airport to my meetings and back. You are not going to ruin good clothes on a short flight.

However, if, as others have said, you are flying from Houston through SF to Singapore without a layover or time for a shower you are going to wear "gym clothes."

Yesterday I had a full day of meetings in Honolulu and returned to my hotel to pack and head to the airport for a midnite flight to Phoenix that arrived at 9 am. Sorry but I am not going to wear a starched shirt and suit to sleep for 6 hours on a plane. I wore jeans and a t shirt. In the summers when I am traveling from Honolulu at 85 deg and to Phx at 115 deg I do indeed wear my Nike work out gear.

Perry


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

pkincy said:


> The cattle car experience of modern air travel makes it not only appropriate but necessary in many cases. Maybe not actual "gym clothes" but something very similar.


Especially if you are flying Southwest. I love their prices but not the experience. I think I'm through flying now that I've retired. If I can't get there by car, I'm not going. What was it that Dinah Shore sang many years ago;

"See the U.S.A., 
in a Chevrolet." :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

EmbraBhoy said:


> ....except that I prefer to check luggage if at all possible.


Me too.

They've only lost it once and it arrived by taxi to my hotel only hours later when it was found!!


----------



## lizardking (Oct 18, 2008)

*Be tolerant*

I travel a lot on business, usually long flights to Europe and back. I wear comfortable clothes and bring drawstring pants and a long sleeve mock turtleneck in my bag. I put those on because I sleep during the flight. Change back into normal clothes near landing time.

I have only three requests of my fellow passengers:

1. Bathe before you get on the plane.
2. Speak softly
3. Be polite to the flight crew.

I have only seen a person thrown off a plane once. It delayed takeoff by 20 minutes. The guy was wearing madras shorts, sandals, a t-shirt, and about 4 shots before the flight. He egregiously violated request number 3 during boarding. They asked him to fly on another airline. I don't think it was the clothes that got him blackballed.

My last flight was on SWISS and I got a complimentary upgrade to first class. They give you pajamas, so I can't get real excited about someone choosing to wear gym clothes.


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

pkincy said:


> I suspect many of the answers you have been given to your initial question were from people that never fly.
> 
> Of course it is appropriate. The cattle car experience of modern air travel makes it not only appropriate but necessary in many cases. Maybe not actual "gym clothes" but something very similar.
> 
> ...


I really don't see what is wrong with wearing jeans/khakis, OCBD, and a jacket, even in such temperatures. They are as comfortable, if not more so than shirts and shorts. There is a reason we are calling them gym clothes; they are worn in the gym. Experience tells me that nine of ten people who wear such items in public (not just while travelling) are scrubbers.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

lizardking said:


> My last flight was on SWISS and I got a complimentary upgrade to first class. They give you pajamas, so I can't get real excited about someone choosing to wear gym clothes.


You don't fathom the difference between changing INTO pajamas after boarding as opposed to wearing pajamas ONTO the plane??

This only affirms what we already know about appropriate attire!!


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

sartorial_1 said:


> Is it OK to wear gym clothes on an airplane? . . . .I'd rather be as comfortable as possible and not worry about messing up my clothes.


Absolutely fine. Because it's all about you and your comfort. There's almost no reason not to wear gym clothes all the time (court appearances and job requirements notwithstanding) because we should absolutley be as comforatble in a public venue as we are in the privacy of our homes on a Sunday afternoon. Anyone who argues otherwise is merely insisting on upholding old-fashioned, outdated rules.

It's all about you - don't let anyone tell you different - show up in your PJs an bunny slippers if you want. Just make sure you're as comfortable as possible all the time because, once again, it's all about you.


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

Epaminondas said:


> It's all about you - don't let anyone tell you different - show up in your PJs an bunny slippers if you want. Just make sure you're as comfortable as possible all the time because, once again, it's all about you.


Exactly.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Epaminondas said:


> Absolutely fine. Because it's all about you and your comfort. There's almost no reason not to wear gym clothes all the time (court appearances and job requirements notwithstanding) because we should absolutley be as comforatble in a public venue as we are in the privacy of our homes on a Sunday afternoon. Anyone who argues otherwise is merely insisting on upholding old-fashioned, outdated rules.
> 
> It's all about you - don't let anyone tell you different - show up in your PJs an bunny slippers if you want. Just make sure you're as comfortable as possible all the time because, once again, it's all about you.


I disagree. You never know when there might be a hard core clothing enthusiast on the airplane and you don't want to take a chance that you will offend him. Of course nobody else will care, but that's beside the point. It isn't about you, or them; it's all about that clothing enthusiast that just might be on the same flight.

I know, I know. You don't care how the clothing enthusiast dresses so why should he care about how you dress? That's just the way it is. It's his duty, his calling you might say, to see that everyone else follows his rules. Remember, it's all about him.

Sorry, I couldn't resist; and like I said previously, I wouldn't wear gym clothes on the airplane. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't recommend traveling in gym clothes, no matter how comfortable. The better dressed you are the better service people treat you and that is important when traveling. If I am flying and don't need business dress when I deplane, I usually wear khakis and a sweater.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

For a quick domestic flight (2 or 3 hours) I am more likely to be dressier, at least khakis and a button down. I like slip-on shoes for flying. For the dressier look I have loafers, and for more casual attire I have a pair of Eastland slip on shoes. For a long flight I want something layered, and I want to be able to fall asleep in it. I don't think I would ever wear sweat pants though. Comfortable jeans or khakis would be more like it.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

The fact that the OP hasn't returned for comment coupled with the unlikelihood many of us would agree still makes me want to cry creature-that-lives-under-a-bridge-and-sups-on-billy-goats-gruff.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Moi Aussi.

He does have quite a few posts, though. If I get time, maybe I'll read what else he's posted.

Hmmmm


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*Excuse ME*



sartorial_1 said:


> Is it OK to wear gym clothes on an airplane?
> 
> I tend to be the most underdressed but when traveling and in close quarters I'd rather be as comfortable as possible and not worry about messing up my clothes.


NO, I don't think so!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I recommend cabana-wear as a classier alternative to the togs of sudoriferous exertion.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I recommend cabana-wear as a classier alternative to the togs of sudoriferous exertion.


wow - you have a good vocabulary


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

So why does riding on a plane require a better dress code than riding on a train, subway or bus?


----------



## Tbone (Oct 31, 2009)

deanayer said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned about what would happen to my nice clothes while sitting on a plane for a few hours. If you are wearing a jacket they will hang it up for you. There used to be a fight for hanger space but at this point any jacket you offer up will probably be flying solo in their little coat locker. Everything else you wear will survive just fine. The one thing I do differently for plane travel is I tend to wear slip-on shoes since everyone's feet tend to swell during a flight and the right shoes can have an impact especially when you get off the plane, just make sure they can handle all the walking and standing you will also do.


Is the hanger available for first class only, or can it also be used by those in coach? Do you simply ask a flight attendant to hang your jacket for you?


----------



## Sufferable Fob (Aug 26, 2009)

Who wears gym clothes on a train, subway, or bus ?

I guess the kind of people who wouldn't even think to ask the question.

Perhaps if you're on your way to or from a very small gym that has no place for you to change.

But even as a poorly-dressed college student, I've never been _that_ poorly dressed in public. Except the time I only had pyjama bottoms, but that was an accident because I forgot to pack.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I once recall seeing a guy in a track suit on a 5 hour cross continent flight. He looked like a businessman who travelled regularly. Before we hit cruising altitude, he was asleep. He didn't budge until we landed, and must have logged 4.5 hours of quality shuteye.

I would wear a tracksuit on a plane if I could get that kind of sleep.


----------



## Freddy Vandecasteele (Oct 28, 2005)

That seems to be your favorite outfit,
At least you do not have problem with matching stripe on your pockets
and buttons breaking and so on....
Freddy Vandecasteele


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Coleman said:


> The fact that the OP hasn't returned for comment coupled with the unlikelihood many of us would agree still makes me want to cry creature-that-lives-under-a-bridge-and-sups-on-billy-goats-gruff.





forsbergacct2000 said:


> Moi Aussi.
> 
> He does have quite a few posts, though. If I get time, maybe I'll read what else he's posted.
> 
> Hmmmm


LOL...a "Sleeper Troll," perhaps?


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Freddy Vandecasteele said:


> That seems to be your favorite outfit,
> At least you do not have problem with matching stripe on your pockets
> and buttons breaking and so on....
> Freddy Vandecasteele


Interesting juxtaposition. I'm very thoughtful about my custom clothes but I'm just as comfortable in gym clothes. If I'm at work or a trendy restaurant or nightspot then yes - I want to display my good taste. However, if I'm riding public transportation then I'm literally just trying to get from point A to point B. I will most likely never see the same people again.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> You don't fathom the difference between changing INTO pajamas after boarding as opposed to wearing pajamas ONTO the plane??
> 
> This only affirms what we already know about appropriate attire!!


I've seen women (young women) wearing PJs (bottoms) as street wear. It looks a bit odd to me. Now if they would only wear a nightie I would not object...:icon_smile_wink:

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_a369Eh2-...YX2lcQ/s400/meshhalterbabydoll$34victoria.jpg


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

sartorial_1 said:


> Interesting juxtaposition. I'm very thoughtful about my custom clothes but I'm just as comfortable in gym clothes. If I'm at work or a trendy restaurant or nightspot then yes - I want to display my good taste. However, if I'm riding public transportation then I'm literally just trying to get from point A to point B. I will most likely never see the same people again.


How you treat those you may never see again is not a meaningless interaction. They still deserve to be treated with respect, regardless of whether they are your best friend or someone you pass by on an airplane.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

cglex said:


> I don't recommend traveling in gym clothes, no matter how comfortable. The better dressed you are the better service people treat you and that is important when traveling. If I am flying and don't need business dress when I deplane, I usually wear khakis and a sweater.


This is my attire as well - I find airplanes really cold.

The point you make about the importance of service and the relation to dress is, I think, really well said.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

sartorial_1 said:


> wow - you have a good vocabulary


With apologies to T.S. Eliot, it's all just a matter of making raids on the inarticulate.

Besides, without my multitude of "vocabules," I might find my normally refulgent eloquence obnubilated, and be forced to recede into a dolorous state of lithic obmutescence.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> With apologies to T.S. Eliot, it's all just a matter of making raids on the inarticulate.
> 
> Besides, without my multitude of "vocabules," I might find my normally refulgent eloquence obnubilated, and be forced to recede into a dolorous state of lithic obmutescence.


Of course if you consider that language is a form of communication, then this vocabulary works at cross purposes with that concept...


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Eschew obfuscation!


----------



## SartusTectus (Mar 22, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> Eschew obfuscation!


Espouse elucidation!


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Yous guys can e-chew and e-spouse, but me, I'm gonna just use plain talk so's that everyone can understand me.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I recently took a ride on the Amtrak. I was wearing gym clothes and I hadn't shaved in a day or two. No one sat next to me so I had a very roomy 2 seat space in coach.

On the return trip back home I was wearing a white shirt and black suit. I pretended to be sleeping and had my ipod in the seat adjacent to me.

A gentleman who smelled like bad Chinese food asked to sit in the chair next to me even though there were other seats available in the cabin.

Therefore, when riding Amtrak it appears to be advantageous to wear gym clothes....


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

Unfortunately I do not have time to read the whole thread, but at least I can answer the opening question.

No, it is never ok to wear gym clothes on a plane.

Usually when I fly, whether economy or business class I do usually wear a three piece suit, possibly a brown PoW or tweed. If I really feel the trip could be somewhat tough I resort to a sport's jacket (very very rarely).
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Commander Caractacus Pott (Oct 9, 2009)

I would have to say that's a no. Not even for my ten year old.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

You should wear whatever the hell you feel like. You should always be polite and considerate to everyone you meet, and expect the same in kind. This whole, "If you don't wear proper attire when washing the car you must be a heathen" nonsense is tiresome. 

Personally, jeans/khakis, clean shirt, and shoes work for me.


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

I try not to be a fatalist about things, but I wear long pants and long sleeve shirts and shoes (no flip flops or sandals). I learned a long time ago to hope for the best, but plan for the worst.:icon_smile:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

KennethB said:


> You should wear whatever the hell you feel like. You should always be polite and considerate to everyone you meet, and expect the same in kind. This whole, "If you don't wear proper attire when washing the car you must be a heathen" nonsense is tiresome.
> 
> Personally, jeans/khakis, clean shirt, and shoes work for me.


You seem to have enough God given sense to know that gym clothes are inapporopiate.

Why object to others that share your good taste??


----------



## yid (Jul 13, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I think it is OK provided your are appropriately accessorized!!


:icon_smile_big: +1


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> You seem to have enough God given sense to know that gym clothes are inapporopiate.
> 
> Why object to others that share your good taste??


I don't object to what others choose to wear. Even if they are slobs or look like circus clowns. As long as they don't smell, I really could care less. It's a big world - there's enough room for most kinds.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

KennethB said:


> I don't object to what others choose to wear. Even if they are slobs or look like circus clowns. As long as they don't smell, I really could care less. It's a big world - there's enough room for most kinds.


Now we see eye to eye.

Just because they are slobs and circus clowns does not make them a heathen!!

Not most of the time, anyway.

I suspect. :devil:


----------



## J. Cogburn (Oct 26, 2009)

> I don't object to what others choose to wear.


Really? What if they wore a swastika? Or a "Piss Christ" Mappelthorpe photo? Or something with profanity while you were out with your kids (or grandkids)?

My guess is that you would qualify the above statement if you thought about it.



> Even if they are slobs or look like circus clowns. As long as they don't smell, I really could care less. It's a big world - there's enough room for most kinds.


That's not really saying much, is it? I can agree with you, for instance, but still state a preference for well-dressed passers-by. It is akin to saying "I don't object to being surrounded by ugly people." Maybe you don't. But it would be more pleasant to be surrounded by attractive people. Unless, of course, you were intimidated by the latter for some reason [not saying you are, mind you - only that I would imagine that some people are and thus might not agree with me].


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

I just returned from a short vacation with the family. It's not that under-dressed people bother me (it's clearly the norm), however I really enjoyed seeing many people who take the extra effort to dress well.


----------



## J. Cogburn (Oct 26, 2009)

Exactly. We dress well out of (i) vanity, and (ii) consideration for other people. To say that we don't care whether other people dress well is to say that we don't care whether we're surrounded by attractive people or not. Maybe some really don't care. But I bet most would confess to a preference.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

J. Cogburn said:


> Really? What if they wore a swastika? Or a "Piss Christ" Mappelthorpe photo? Or something with profanity while you were out with your kids (or grandkids)?
> 
> My guess is that you would qualify the above statement if you thought about it.


My 7 and 10 year olds have seen t-shirts with profanity more than once - I don't think they've seen anyone wearing a swastika or a Mapplethorpe. They're no worse for wear. They know right from wrong. Would I choose to wear such a thing? Nope.

But, come on. We're talking about people wearing gym clothes and under dressing on an airplane flight, not drafting some dress code constitution. People are going to do it, and it's not worth being bothered by it. Additionally, I've met some terrific people who were wearing food/armpit stained t-shirts and ill fitting sweat pants. That's my point: wearing nice clothing does not make you a better person.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

KennethB said:


> That's my point: wearing nice clothing does not make you a better person.


It does, however, make you a far better person to be around!!


----------



## Luis-F-S (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok to wear gym clothes in a plane: No!!!!


----------



## majesticj (Dec 26, 2009)

Frequent traveler (~150 segments a year) chiming in.

If I have to run straight from the plane to a meeting, sure I'll wear a suit, but whenever possible I dress for comfort -- and that doesn't mean "warm-up clothes" (whatever the hell those are) but instead wool, wool, wool. As many Smartwool or similar technical garmets as you can justify owning.


----------



## hsw (Dec 23, 2009)

Would dress assuming luggage is lost or stuff in carry-on is damaged or have no time to change before a business mtg b/c of flt delays
Or consider likely scenario (in any major business city in world) where one runs across an important client or senior executive or competitor or potential future employer in airport or on flt or at key business hotels....and consider the memorable impressions of professional appearance one will leave...


----------



## lt114 (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe it was before my time, but, from what I understand, men used to wear suits when they traveled by airplane. I think that's a good way to go.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

lt114 said:


> I believe it was before my time, but, from what I understand, men used to wear suits when they traveled by airplane. I think that's a good way to go.


Doesn't seem like it's worth spending the money on the dry cleaning unless you're Austin Powers - but I think his suits are mainly polyester/wrinkle-resistant.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

sartorial_1 said:


> Is it OK to wear gym clothes on an airplane?
> 
> I tend to be the most underdressed but when traveling and in close quarters I'd rather be as comfortable as possible and not worry about messing up my clothes.


Since you strive to be the most underdressed. So what's your point?


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I just recalled a British Airways flight (NY - London, I think it was) that I took about 9 or 10 years ago.

Shortly after take off the attendant came around handing out packaged (and fairly nice) sweat shirt & pants-type outfits. I asked her, "what's all this then?" She advised it was a little something to get "comfortable in" for the (night) flight over. I think a few of my fellow passengers did put them on.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

they can dress any god damn way they please as long as they a) don't smell.
b) discipline their kids
c) don't bring explosives on board.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

upnorth said:


> they can dress any god damn way they please as long as they a) don't smell.
> b) discipline their kids
> c) don't bring explosives on board.


lol........


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

I have to wear a shirt with a pocket when I travel. I instinctively put my boarding pass in it when I am going through the magnetometer. Slip on dress shoes are easier to slip off here too.

If I am traveling to meet a client, it'll be in a suit. 

If I am traveling for business but in a less formal environment it'll be with a pair of Bill's Khakis (deep pockets come in handy) and a BB Oxford shirt. 

If I am traveling for a summer vacation I'll wear the one pair of long pants I'll bring with a BB Oxford Shirt too.


----------



## GFH (Jan 22, 2008)

Not if you trying to get upgraded.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Poked my head in to say:

God no. At the very least pick up some comfortable khakis, a shirt and a sweater for layering. Layers are the key to comfort on those abominable metal tubes in the sky.


----------

